# El-Fasher City Capitol of Darfur Region - Sudan



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice and also very interesting pics  kay:


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Music Concert In Elfashir for peace between rebels and the goverment SINGING Zedan Ibrahim the famous sudanese singer
> 
> source : BBC
> 
> ...


wow what a turn out:nuts::lol:


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice and also very interesting pics  kay:


ya shows another side to Darfur


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

thanks for the pics nubian warrior


----------



## Wael Jabir (Feb 4, 2010)

Nubian_Warrior said:


>


I didn't know there was a water source in El-Fashir, What is it? a lake?


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

Wael Jabir said:


> I didn't know there was a water source in El-Fashir, What is it? a lake?


its a wadi that fills up during the rainy season forming a river.


----------



## Wael Jabir (Feb 4, 2010)

ahaa,thanx
good to know that, the deepest point to the west i've been to is El-Obaied
hope I can go all the way to Al-Jenainah and Jebel Marra some day


----------

